# 2010 Secret Reaper Group II



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Oooohhhh, you just made my day!!!! Yippy Skippy!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Bumping this


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Got my confirmation! I'm on* 'the list'*.

Can't wait.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Just me and my wife!?


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

(giggles) At least you'll know what to get each other. It's still early. As the first group starts to post their "treasures" more people will sign up.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

pm sent! woo hoo!


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

I am on the list and cant wait either! this should be fun!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

bumpity bump!!


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Sent you a PM too. = )


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

We're off to a great start. Have 8 reapers so far!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey guys,
You should all post your likes, dislikes and shipping restrictions (like can you only ship in the US or international?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

*ajbanz, would you like me to sign up to help out others who wants to be reap? Just let me know.*


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

rockplayson said:


> Hey guys,
> You should all post your likes, dislikes and shipping restrictions (like can you only ship in the US or international?


Yeah i di dthat when i sent my Pm. Not sure if anyone else is/has done that.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I'll play in this one too. Sign me up. 

I like everything Halloween.  I'll send you a PM


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Let the fun begin!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Bump bump!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I had a blast in the first group. I just pm'd you!


----------



## jackpot (Nov 1, 2008)

Sent a pm as well.


----------



## Ryadread (Oct 24, 2006)

Still haven't received my first reaper gift, but I had fun shopping and sending for mine. I'm game, I'll play again!!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

pm sent!! im so excited!! i was so dissapointed i'd missed the first one. Thanks for makin this possible!! lemme know if my migraine medicated self missed something lol


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

I have sent a private message as well. Huzzah!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

just bumpin from excitement!! heehee


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I just PM so I am here to make sure someone got a Halloween Gift.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

bumpity bump


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Woohoo! A second one! Count me in !!


----------



## nmcnary17 (Aug 19, 2010)

Sounds like fun count me in too.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

bumpity bump


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bumping it!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Have 18 Reapers as of Tuesday morning. Last day to sign up is Sept 29.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow we can do it twice? How fun. Looking forward to it and I will be sending mine at least a week or so before deadline.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

SimplyJenn said:


> Wow we can do it twice? How fun. Looking forward to it and I will be sending mine at least a week or so before deadline.


 
It's great ain't it? 
More stuff is starting to hit the stores out here so It should not be as hard to come up with some cool stuff.

Abanjaz, you should have everyone post there likes and dislikes on here. It's fun reading what everyone likes. This way we can also help keep a lookout for things.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

If you would like to post your likes and dislkes on this thread, feel free. Just don't forget to PM them to me also. Have 19 signed up now.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

19 yays!!! im so excited i just said yays....wow...i dont do things like that...lol


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm game for a second Secret Reaper. Just sent my PM.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

PLEASE post what you LIKE and DISLIKE. I seriously had a VERY limited and difficult time buying for my victim and it was not easy. I hope she likes it, I still don't know. I thought I put enough info for my SR and found that I did not. It made it hard on her too. This time I am loading up my list with stuff I like! 

So many people posted what they liked. From a SR point of view that helps MORE than you know. From my stand point at the time I did not want to seem like I was greedy or picky. But it REALLY helps your SR BELIEVE ME. LIST like a lot to choose from.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

For the record: Likes: Skeletons/skulls, characters, masks, books, old stuff, candles, witches, tombstones, jack-o-lanterns, wigs, jewelry, vampires, spiders, blacklight, scary dolls, scary stuff, homemade, used stuff any stuff, I love it ALL! Don't wonder if I have it or not, it doesn't matter, it will be used. LOL I hope this helps someone. I will hold back no more. 

Dislikes: Sticky and roaches (eww)


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok Ill go next
Top of my list for themes is owls
color purple and brown
likes scrapbooking baking soapmaking
edgar allen poe(if its a book, i probably have it other than that if i do ill use it anyway lol), sweeney todd, alice in wonderland
blacklights, vintage, reproductions, handmade, craft supplies, pieces and parts (the smaller the better...anything under an inch is AMAZING!!!)
i like the old hag witches not the elegant kind
anything really I like to be surprised too...the whole idea is fun for me

Dislikes: gore, severed anything, fetal anything, tortured anything....you get the idea...


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Likes:Scobby Doo is my all time fav. Other than that, I like everything but makeup.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Druidess said:


> Ok Ill go next
> Top of my list for themes is owls
> color purple and brown
> likes scrapbooking baking soapmaking
> ...




I sense you have a senseitive stomach?


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

nope a 6 year old with PTSD


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

That was my seconed guess.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

lol i figured. hes growing out of it. His teacher said he "scares the other children with a horrible song" (nightmare before christmas) soon our list will expand...soon


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

what is PTSD or should I ask?


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Post Tramatic Stress Disorder.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

ooooo My Mom had that, but probably for different reasons.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Okay... lets see..

Vampires
skull heads
some glitter skeleton
life size skeleton
elegnant gothic... none of that country stuff
reaaally hate gorey crap.
perfer spooky factor
would love a 5-6 foot tall old fashion coffin shape bookshelf =}

I love scary movies but they must have CC/subtitle for me to read (deaf) while watching scary movies.

I am also into baking cakes and cupcakes so I have never been able to find coffin shape pan or halloween theme cake pans.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I just signed up and Im soo excited to make/buy something for someone. I was sad that I missed the first signup so Im glad there is another one.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I forgot to post my likes on here.

Likes are, Clowns, Carnival, Gore, Severed body parts , Spiders, Blacklights, any type of lights actually, Witches, Horror movies and all the characters from them (jason, freddy, Dracula) Werewolves, Candles

Dislikes- Glitter

My list seems quite diffrent then everyone elses.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

SimplyJenn said:


> For the record: Likes: Skeletons/skulls, characters, masks, books, old stuff, candles, witches, tombstones, jack-o-lanterns, wigs, jewelry, vampires, spiders, blacklight, scary dolls, scary stuff, homemade, used stuff any stuff, I love it ALL! Don't wonder if I have it or not, it doesn't matter, it will be used. LOL I hope this helps someone. I will hold back no more.
> 
> Dislikes: Sticky and roaches (eww)


Atta girl!!!!!


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Just had to bump bcuz I'm so excited I may jump out of skin! Tis the season you know!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

madammorrible said:


> Just had to bump bcuz I'm so excited I may jump out of skin! Tis the season you know!


 
Tis the season to be scary! AH! LA! AH! AHHHHHH! LA!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

madammorrible said:


> Just had to bump bcuz I'm so excited I may jump out of skin! Tis the season you know!


 
Tis the season to be scary! AH! AHH! AHHH! AHHHH! AHHHHH!!!


----------



## nmcnary17 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Likes *
Skeletons
Skulls
Witches
Tombstones
Wigs
Blacklights (any kind of lighting)
Severed body parts
Chains
Rats/mice/bugs
Candles
and Love Love Freddy

Dislike Snakes


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

*OK, here's my list!

Outside I have a fairly simple cemetery in the works, so I like the basics - spiders, bats, ghosts, vultures, etc. Inside, I have started leaning toward the more elegant, Gothic look. Glitter is OK !!! 

But I don't like excessive gore & the TV guys like Jason or Freddie, Etc. 

I should have mentioned I don't like clowns, either. Nope - NO clowns. 
Gargoyles are good. Darn - I should have thought it out more before sending my PM !!!*


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

SimplyJenn said:


> PLEASE post what you LIKE and DISLIKE. I seriously had a VERY limited and difficult time buying for my victim and it was not easy. I hope she likes it, I still don't know. I thought I put enough info for my SR and found that I did not. It made it hard on her too. This time I am loading up my list with stuff I like!
> 
> So many people posted what they liked. From a SR point of view that helps MORE than you know. From my stand point at the time I did not want to seem like I was greedy or picky. But it REALLY helps your SR BELIEVE ME. LIST like a lot to choose from.


My first Reapee gave me a good list, but I still went thru & searched her previous posts & got some more ideas - like the theme to the party she's throwing this year, etc. That probably woudn't work with someone who hasn't been on the boards long, tho.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

:Bumpity bumpity...heehee


----------



## beggars alley (May 4, 2008)

You have been pm'd yet again and thanks for getting this going for us who missed out the first time.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I just sent a PM! Love doing the SR thing! I did the first one this year and I even did both last year. Here's my list (that I can think of):

Likes: ghosts, witches, black cats, pumpkins, spiders, skeletons, skulls, gothic, vintage, glittery, candles, candy corn  , medieval, wall hangings, Halloween baking items (I do lots of baking)

Dislikes: gory and gross stuff.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bumping it!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

List of my likes: gory things are welcome, unusual/weird stuff, sideshow type items (oddities and monstrous animals), vintage halloween graphics to an extent, zombies, bats, gothic/victorian spooky stuff, Creature from the Black Lagoon, weird monsters, Disney's Haunted Mansion

Dislikes: Kind of cutesy harvest/scarecrow type stuff, "country" halloween items, glitter stuff


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

This is a pump for JustWhisper thought it would be useful 

Maybe you can join this one. G'luck


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

We now have 22 signed up!!!!!!!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Yay!!

AJ are you waiting until the deadline for sign up to give everyone their victims or have you started?


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Druidness, I'll waiting till we get a little closer to the Deadline. Won't be long till you have your victims!!!!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Yay!! Im so excited!! thank you again for doing this for us!!! 

Did you hear that everybody?

GET YOUR SHOPPIN SHOES ON AND YOUR SHIPPIN TAPE READY!!!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

I am excited as well to assemble items for my victim, heh...


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> Okay... lets see..
> 
> Vampires
> skull heads
> ...


 
Your a baker? That's awesome. Do you make from scratch or do you make the box cakes? I can't bake for didley squat.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay, I am in, too.

Likes: witches, scary JOLs, cemetery stuff, skulls, spiders, spider coocoons, bats, rats, things for witches' shelf or cabinet, anything for my Creepy Cantina, ghosts, wall clings to use over framed photos in house, love homemade items, totally love the PVC lights that many of you make, spell books, Creepy Cantina sign (saw one somewhere and can't remember where and I am not very crafty), Would really love any colored light bulb. I am having trouble finding anything besides the green at Walmart that I picked up. 

I shop at thrift stores and love unique things from there that are repurposed. I love old, new, homemade, new that is altered. I could really use potion bottles because as said I am not very crafty. I have lots of jars and bottles that i fill with things, but just don't have that great look of the ones i see here. 

would even welcome cool things that I could use as prizes. It seems that I have been concentrating on props and decor and I still have to pull of of that together, too.

Oh gee, just about anything, except gore and clowns.

I am adding a spider bathroom, so need things for it and also the Bat Room, which was rather sparse last year. 


Don't really need: serving pieces. I just picked up a bunch at a thrift store.

Actually, I could find a place for most anyting Halloweenish. I love this exchange!!!!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm in. I've been on here over a year, but I don't post a lot, more of a lurker. I have a scary front yard haunt. I kind-of run with themes, and this years theme is Overrun With Spiders. And I've already started collecting for next years idea, all pumpkins and candles. If you've seen the movie Trick r Treat, I want to do a yard like the girl who pulls the wagon. And I'm also starting to collect vintage looking Halloween. The older I get, the more I like the way things used to be. The only things I don't do are witches and devils. Living in the heart of the bible belt, I have some neighbors who dislike my love of Halloween. So I don't want to give them anything to go off on. In fact, the kids in Oklahoma City will ToT on the 30th, so Halloween won't interfer with the Sabbith. As much as I putting down here, it's hard to believe I'm a lurker, isn't it?


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

We now have 24 victims ready to be reaped!!!!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

This group of ready to get started!!!! Have had several of you PM me because you are anxious to get started with your reaping. I'll start to pull names this weekend but will need to hold some back for the people still signing up. Happy Haunting.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Thank you Ajbanz! Can't wait.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Me, too. Hopefully, we will all get this done early so things will arrive in time to use this year for the early parties.


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Soooooo excited to get started!!!! Shall we all posts our likes and dislikes here too?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Madammorrible, many of us have been posting things here, too. It makes it nice to be able to search for things and info.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

scareme said:


> I'm in. I've been on here over a year, but I don't post a lot, more of a lurker. I have a scary front yard haunt. I kind-of run with themes, and this years theme is Overrun With Spiders. And I've already started collecting for next years idea, all pumpkins and candles. If you've seen the movie Trick r Treat, I want to do a yard like the girl who pulls the wagon. And I'm also starting to collect vintage looking Halloween. The older I get, the more I like the way things used to be. The only things I don't do are witches and devils. Living in the heart of the bible belt, I have some neighbors who dislike my love of Halloween. So I don't want to give them anything to go off on. In fact, the kids in Oklahoma City will ToT on the 30th, so Halloween won't interfer with the Sabbith. As much as I putting down here, it's hard to believe I'm a lurker, isn't it?


 
HEY!!! That is the themes I am doing right now!!! Ever since I saw that movie last year it was in my head all year wondering how to do it. I will post pictures soon in my album.


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Madammorrible, many of us have been posting things here, too. It makes it nice to be able to search for things and info.


Well then........
I have three themes flowing at the moment. I have a haunted house ala Disney Haunted Mansion. A 1920s era haunted hotel (Tower of Terror) And the a gothic but classy vampire thing. I love twilight....My girls love twilight. I would love to have an elegant tombstone for Edward or Bella or any Cullen. Maybe even with the Cullen Crest on it. I have a fascination with vampire slaying supplies but nothing gory. I don't like gore. Not into child like things. My decor is mostly sophisticated. It gives off the spooky vs scary feel. And as Julie Andrews said "these are a few of my favorite things...."


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I am themeless.  I am shamed. I will hopefully pull all of it together by Halloween.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am going to stop by the post office and pick up various flat rate boxes to check out the sizes and dimensions. If you buy things that are heavy, but not bulky, this may be the way to go on shipping. It is sometimes cheaper to send a couple of flat rate boxes than one large box. Also, everyone be sure to check out the online sites for both UPS and USPS. (Fed Ex info is probably also on line.) They will list the prices of shipping to your destination based on weight and SIZE of the box. Remember that some box dimensions push you into a much, much higher shipping cost just based on the size alone. It is definitely worth checking out so that you don't spend a fortune on the shipping and can up your money into the reaper gift.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

printersdevil said:


> I am going to stop by the post office and pick up various flat rate boxes to check out the sizes and dimensions. If you buy things that are heavy, but not bulky, this may be the way to go on shipping. It is sometimes cheaper to send a couple of flat rate boxes than one large box. Also, everyone be sure to check out the online sites for both UPS and USPS. (Fed Ex info is probably also on line.) They will list the prices of shipping to your destination based on weight and SIZE of the box. Remember that some box dimensions push you into a much, much higher shipping cost just based on the size alone. It is definitely worth checking out so that you don't spend a fortune on the shipping and can up your money into the reaper gift.


Thanks for the heads up...do you know...or does anyone know if it is ok to decorate flat rate boxes?


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok, I can't take it anymore... I had so much fun with group 1 and gathering my reapee items, I am going to cave...

I'll send a PM.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

nhh said:


> Ok, I can't take it anymore... I had so much fun with group 1 and gathering my reapee items, I am going to cave...
> 
> I'll send a PM.


Yay!! one more for the fun!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

rockplayson said:


> Your a baker? That's awesome. Do you make from scratch or do you make the box cakes? I can't bake for didley squat.


 
From the box I am sad to report. If you look in my album you see cupcakes and cakes that I have made. Same goes in my Facebook too


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

SimplyJenn said:


> I am themeless.  I am shamed. I will hopefully pull all of it together by Halloween.


 
Its okay to be themeless, that is how my sister and I usally do our party. Just have our decorations up everywhere and PARTY ON!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

Would love to join this one!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*I can't wait to find out who I get to reap!!!*


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Should start drawing names tonight. Will only draw a few and then will continue to draw until the signup deadline so we can fit in those last minute signups. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Im super excited now especially since we have all the pictures of the first group to draw ideas from now!! This is going to be so much fun!! I cant wait til I get my Reapees Interest list so I can start personalizing...ive got so many options for ideas already...heehee


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Ready to shop!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I did some shopping already.... I just hope i got the right thing for whom ever I will get.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

I am primed for this and been doing some small...projects....can't wait to really get going.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*A really really long boring post*



snigglez said:


> This is a pump for JustWhisper thought it would be useful
> 
> Maybe you can join this one. G'luck


Thanks Snigglez. I appreciate you thinking of me. I did, however, receive my reaper gift yesterday. And it was awesome.

*BUT* because I had so much fun doing it the first time I am thinking maybe I will do it again. Because sometimes once really is not enough. However, due to some medical conditions I am dealing with, my reapee will most probably be getting ALL store bought items. 

I have to confirm what was mentioned earlier. A nice long detailed list is wonderful for the reapers. Generalized wish lists are hard to shop or build from. 

My haunt is mostly cemetery related. I have grave grabbers, monsters and zombies, etc. I have a bedroom scene for a dead girl, a swampy spider infested area, a wolf scene, a pirate scene with a ship, a large Witch's Den scene and 2 walk through type hallways.
1. I always need red, green or blue spot lights. 
2. Large spiders (4" or larger) are cool (no webbing or tiny plastic spiders please). 
3. Any type of Scene Setters for the inside of my walk through.
4. Window Watchers
5. Skulls or skeletons
6. Witchy decor for witch's scene (no more potion bottles, I have enough for now).
7. Reindeer motor
8. Holographic photographs.
9. Hands, feet, arms. Preferably matching left and right.
10. Styrofoam heads or plastic hairdressing school heads
11. Mummified, corpsed, or burnt anything (skellies, dolls, bodies)
12. Computer speakers (old, used are cool)

I like slightly gorey but not overly gorey or gross. I do not care for glittery, cutesy stuff. I do not decorate indoors or have parties (because I have no friends, LOL). I will love store bought as much as home made. Or store bought that has been doctored. I love old thrift shop or yard sale stuff, and used anything is okay with me. I am easy to please as long as you don't send me cutesy, glittery party supplies. LOL 

Wow, this is a really long post. I will probably have to wake everyone up now. Sorry.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

oooohhhh.....im wearing out my pacing slippers.....im gunna burst!!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bumping it!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Yay I'm super excited for this round. I got a premotion at my seconed job so this should go alot quicker.  Happy times. 

Great question about the box. I use UPS for my shipping since they have great service,and cheaper shipping rates. I would like to decorate the outside of the boxes for this round of the SR so anyone that can fill us in that would be awesome. 

Thanks!


----------



## whimsicalmommy (Sep 23, 2010)

This sounds like a lot of fun. I can't wait to get who my victim is. oh im so excited, I'm doing a little dance.  so, here's my likes and dislikes. sorry it's long. Likes and Dislikes:
Don't like stuff that's REALLY gory, but some blood and severed parts are OK. totally love me some zombies as well, and am obsessed with skulls, have them displayed all year round. I'm mainly decorating outside this year, and am doing a central graveyard in the middle of my courtyard with my neighbors, so anything graveyard affiliated is defiantly welcomed. I like the weird and unusual, a cross between Addams Family meets Punk goth.  Don't like sparkles or glitter, and am always up cycling stuff, so homemade creations make me happy. Umm. I don't like the cutesy stuff either. Creepy scary or just plain odd is my tastes. Oh, and the skull thing includes dios de los muertos/ sugar skulls as well, not just plain skulls. I am also passionate about vampires and werewolves as well, but sooo not into anything satanic worshipy. Well. That's enough I think.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

OH...gotta ask this....if anyone is into Samhain as well...I AM I AM I AM could you post that as well so our SRs will know...I know its not a big deal to most of you and thats ok but to those of us it is a big deal to, its a pretty BIG one lol


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bumping it up!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

NOWHINING said:


> bumping it up!


I like you more and more every day


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Okay, I'm in. Here is my super long list of likes. But more info is better right? 

Likes: wall decor, ornaments for my Halloween tree, carveable faux pumpkins (precarved if you'd like  ), witch's kitchen items/potion bottles, Disney's Haunted Mansion, homemade tombstones, anything homemade really, have been looking for sugar free pumpkin pie or pumpkin spice flavored coffee syrup... 

Check my party photo albums for an idea of my decor style. I throw a house party, and this is the first year I will have TOTs. I have a witch's room, science lab area, and my table decor is silver & black/kinda classy. Somebody got a chandellier made of bones from their reaper last year that was awesome! I'm sure I'll love whatever my reaper comes up with. 

Dislikes: clowns, gorey/blood, cutesy, harvest/fall decor, movies


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

So far we have 33 Reapers including myself. I started pulling names tonight so some of you have been sent your info. I'll pull a few more tommorrow night. Let the reaping begin.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

ohh goody!!!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Wooo Hoooo!!! I am getting excited...again. It feels like Christmas, only more funner!  I think waiting for the names is harder than waiting for the gift. And I think it would be fun to do a secret reaper like maybe 3 or 4 times a year every year.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

This is my first year but I heard someone say something about an after halloween reaper group last year... and for those of us who are crafty maybe a mid year would be possible...


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

ajbanz said:


> so far we have 33 reapers including myself. I started pulling names tonight so some of you have been sent your info. I'll pull a few more tommorrow night. Let the reaping begin.


woohooo!!!!


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm in and I have sent the required PM.  I hope I got all the info required, but I'm sure i will be appropriately tourtured and reprimanded if I didn't (at least I'm hoping I do). HAHAHA

I'm so excited. 

Here is my likes and dislikes for easy reference.

*Likes: * Witches and witchy things (spell books, potions, wands, etc. Even real Witch/Wiccan items are good), Gothic decor (candleabras, etc.), Ghosts (pictures, sculptures, books on paranormal, etc.), Skulls (I have a collection of fake skulls that sit permanently on a shelf above my office window), Vampires (classic style, no Twilight vamps for me. Love True Blood also), Gargoyles (any way shape or form is great), Candles (real and fake), Crafts (I paint, sculpt badly and create miniatures), Miniatures (dollhouse scale is great) & Tombstones (be they small or large, they are just cool), Small decor that fits on bookshelves is great. I don't have a lot of storage for larger items. 

*Dislikes:* Gore (blood has never scared me, nor does it make me nauseated...it just is), Cutesy Country Decor (smiling happy scarecrows, calico, etc. If the Waltons would have it in their house, I'm really not digging it LOL), Glitter (there is a place for it I'm sure, but it isn't in my house. I attract it and end up wearing it everyone)

I hope my list is specific enough. I guess i should specify that I don't do a yard haunt, and I live in a small townhouse with few kids around (read minimal yard for decorating and last year 3 TOT). I'm just a huge fan of halloween and love decorating my house for myself and friends to see. Part of my decor stays up all year in my office on bookshelves and I'm always looking for great miniatures that will work in a Haunted dollhouse kind of setting. Hopefully that doesn't make things too difficult for my SR.


----------



## reverb99 (Aug 17, 2008)

My first secret reaper... Just sent my PM! I can't wait to start shopping!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

bumping...... this is alot of fun.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Druidess said:


> I like you more and more every day


 
aww you sweet talker you!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Bumpity Bump Bump


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Just drew a couple more names to match a few people up. The reaping is underway.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

hiya !! just sent a PM to ya ajbanz


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, gang, count me in!! 
my likes and dislikes are:
likes: 
I do a couple of campground haunts, and a smaller one at home, I love witches, and anything that goes with them, potion bottles, spell books, etc. I have a cemetery, this year am doing a zombie type theme, skulls, bats, reapers, tombstones, skellys, ghosts, bats , spiders, webs, victims, any out door scary decor, 
I LOVE unique, home made items, animated is awesome too,
I also am doing a bit of indoor, just starting that, wanted to build up the out doors first, I don't do a party though
dislikes: too gory(in a campground) and too cutsey, some cutsy for the inside is ok but I don't do much outside. 
this actually has a shipping deadline past my campground haunts, but , then I have something new for next year,!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

We now have 37 victims!!!!!!!! There is still time to sign up. Deadline is midnight Pacific time on Sept 29, 2010. I'll have the rest of the victims out to everyone on Sept 30. Happy Haunting.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah can't wait to get my new victims name.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bumping it!!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I'v started shopping for my victim. Someone should be reaped with in the next week! 

Bethene, aint it nice having a little brake? Thanks for all your long, hard work in the first SR round.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

rockplayson said:


> I'v started shopping for my victim. Someone should be reaped with in the next week!


You'll be done shopping before I get everyone's victim out to them. lol. Need to hold off handing out more victims in case we get any more signups.


----------



## Scattered Screams (Mar 4, 2008)

*count me in*

Hey everyone I like to be in this one also.

Likes real scary skeletons, clowns, vampires, I run a haunted attraction

Dislike twilight vamps, glitter items, cutsie stuff


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey SS,
Tuesday you should be getting your 1st Secret Reaper gift so be on the look out.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

*feel like sum*



ajbanz said:


> You'll be done shopping before I get everyone's victim out to them. lol. Need to hold off handing out more victims in case we get any more signups.




lol. I started right away because my first reaper gift was sent a week late and I feel like scum for making scatterd screams wait so long. I'd like my victim to have it before halloween.lol.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey, rockplayson, I am also into full shopping and wrapping mode for this one. I have some perfect things that I bought last year and just found today as I uncrated everything and started decorating. I will pick up some more along the way to add. I hope to send by the end of the week, too.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I will be doing the same thing also Rockplayson. I just hope I get someone that posts. LOL.

On that note. Everyone PLEASEpost what you like! Somewhere anywhere just post it. Your SR will figure you out better if you do that. Don't be modest, cuz it makes it harder on people. . . Oh, I said that already in an earlier post didn't I? Okay, I will stop there.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Just for the fun of it (and to bump this thread) I'll post some more likes.

I just recentley adopted 3 ferrets from the shelter. These guys are awesome and I can't wait to theme there cage. I also have 4 dogs.

I also love Scobby Doo. He's halloween to me year round. I'm a big fan of everything when it comes to Halloween.


----------



## reverb99 (Aug 17, 2008)

I was thinking that since I sent what I like/dislike in my PM, that it didn't matter if I post here... but SimplyJenn makes a good point. I didn't give a whole lot of detail anyway, so here's some more:

Theme this year is "cemetery gates" so we are doing a small outdoor graveyard, hopefully a big grim reaper hopefully, and still trying to figure out my gates :/ So anything cemetery related would be great. Inside, we're carrying out the cemetery theme with leaves, cobwebs and lots and lots of led candles everywhere (made a bunch, and have had several given to me).

*Likes:* Anything that lights up or moves! Skulls, antique/Victorian-looking decorations, halloween art, ghosts/skulls, home made props, anything unique and interesting!

*Dislikes:* "Cute" stuff, and we're not really using any zombies or gore this year...

I'm just looking forward to the surprise coming to my door and I can't wait to go shopping for my victim!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

bumping this up!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bump da bump da bump da bump


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

I had some things planned, general things, and did some shopping today as well  A package will be zooming off into the night on little bat wings sometime this week for sure.....


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I've had a few more members sign up. Everyone will have their victims name on the morning of Sept 30. If there are any issues, please PM me on Oct 1st. I leave for vacation on Oct 2 and my internet access will be limited.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow, everyone is already done it seems, haha. Not me, but I definitely wont be late. Just need some crafting time  Hope any more last minute people get to join. It's so much fun.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I've started a little bit of shopping too.  I did PM a little detail on my likes/dislikes but here is some more...

we are working on a swamp theme for the front yard. Working on outfits for my son, 20months old. I have most of the stuff for a voo doo priest for him  and of course he needs other outfits for school, the zoo, daycare celebrations. Halloween is the whole month of Oct right?  And I just realized when we take him to Boo at the Zoo, he needs to have his wagon decorated. I can't believe I didn't think of that earlier.

I'm anxiously awaiting my victims name...


----------



## SadieMay731 (Sep 25, 2009)

yay!!!! i'm signed up! 
likes and dislikes, i pretty much like everything. I don't really like the cutesy stuff and especially not twilight stuff. but i do like skeletons and black cats, vampires, owls, trees, witches, zombies, pumpkins etc. I like tim burton, charlie brown, candles, candy lol. I like stuff that looks old, creepy carnival stuff but not clowns, and stuff that's unique and not something everyone will have. really anything that is spooky and creepy


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Bumpity bump!!!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Please help me understand this bump thing.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

_Flap flap flap flap flap flap_

(that is the sound of a package secretively sneaking it's way across..somewhere...to somewhere....)


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Regions Beyond said:


> _Flap flap flap flap flap flap_
> 
> (that is the sound of a package secretively sneaking it's way across..somewhere...to somewhere....)


dont forget the rattling noise lol


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Regions Beyond said:


> _Flap flap flap flap flap flap_
> 
> (that is the sound of a package secretively sneaking it's way across..somewhere...to somewhere....)


Dang you'v sent mine out already?  

Thank You......mwhahahahaha


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

SimplyJenn said:


> Please help me understand this bump thing.


To "bump" is basically the art of posting in a thread that has either fallen off the first page or is about to do so, in order to bring it back to the top of the first page (where it will remain most visible.)


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> To "bump" is basically the art of posting in a thread that has either fallen off the first page or is about to do so, in order to bring it back to the top of the first page (where it will remain most visible.)


lol I think she know's what it is but was making it more of a retoricle question as in why are there not more people interested in this round.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

BUMP! BUMP! THUNK! BUMPBUMPBUMP ThUNK!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Did you know bump stands for "Bump Up My Post"
I know, I know. Off topic.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

The Red Hallows said:


> Did you know bump stands for "Bump Up My Post"
> I know, I know. Off topic.












really I had no idea. lol.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

rockplayson said:


> really I had no idea. lol.


 
hahahahahhahah... what movie is this from? it is a movie right? ha BUMP IT UP!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Her name is Eunice and she's in the movie She's The Man.

Amanda Bynes movies rock!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

We're up to 40. Reminder last day to sign up is tomorrow, Sept 29.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

WOOHOO!! I'm so excited. I can't wait to be given my Reapee so I can start creating.  I have ideas of things I want to do, but gotta make sure the recipient would want them first.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I cannot say enough how important it is to give enough info on what you would be interested in recieving from your secret reaper... Over do it by all means over do it...post away those of you who have under posted...those of you who have already posted...those of you who have perhaps severely underposted....post away post away post away all....


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Since people are saying to, heh, just in case...

List of my likes: gory things are welcome, anything homemade and quirky, sideshow type items (oddities and monstrous animals), zombies, bats, gothic/victorian spooky stuff, Creature from the Black Lagoon, weird monsters, Disney's Haunted Mansion, retro kitschy and strange Halloween items

Dislikes: Kind of cutesy harvest/scarecrow type stuff, "country" halloween items, glitter stuff, makeup and costume items


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I think I'm pretty open regarding what I'm interested in for this exchange.

Basically, I'm running short on time and need filler, filler, and more filler. Anything classically Halloween related would be very welcome. I'm talking skeletons, black cats, pumpkins, ghosts, bats, spiders, snakes, bugs, bones, chains, scarecrows, witches, anything traditionally Halloween related. Small things, really. I'm even down with paper cutouts of Halloween stuff right now. I'm not opposed to glitter, fluffy, or cute things, either. Anything to fill up some space. 

I guess the caveat is I don't need any signs or tombstones. Full up, sorry.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

VAMPIRES!!!!
Halloween theme baking pan (not cutesy) 
VAMPIRE!!!!
Skull heads 
VAMPIRES!!!
LOVE scary movies!! But must have CC/Subtitle for me to watch it 
VAMPIRES!!!
Does this help?


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

So you don't like vampire things right??? 

Oh, and you know what I could use? A blucky arm with hand. Only need one, want to have the arm coming out of the water holding a lantern (that I have). 

Do you think anyone here would like vampire stuff????


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I LOVE Vampire stuff and arms coming up out of the water. 

BTW I am SO COMPLETELY EXCITED about THIS SR, cuz I KNOW exactly what this person wants and they post and I am going to try to load up this box with just what they want. Hope my victim likes it! I will have to get it together quick and send it out.


----------



## Autopsy (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm new here guys, but once I found out about this thing you all do, I've been excited to see if I can get in on it. SO! Is there any objection to a newbie trying to jump in? 

Thanks,

~{Autopsy}~ 

BTW: If someone feels like sending me a PM about what I may need to know, please do so! ty


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Autopsy, Got your info. Even though you PM'd me your likes/dislikes, please post them in more detail here. It really helps your reaper tailor your gift just for you.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> VAMPIRES!!!!
> Halloween theme baking pan (not cutesy)
> VAMPIRE!!!!
> Skull heads
> ...


*LOL Nowhining...are you doing another Secret Reaper??? OMG makes me want to join just to come on this thread and drive you all crazy *


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *LOL Nowhining...are you doing another Secret Reaper??? OMG makes me want to join just to come on this thread and drive you all crazy *


i for one have been driven already by my children who I love and cherish...the more the merrier on this wonderful crazy ride lol why not have glitter splattered everywhere in the meantime?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *LOL Nowhining...are you doing another Secret Reaper??? OMG makes me want to join just to come on this thread and drive you all crazy *


 
ME!!!!? WHAT ABOUT YOU!??? Come on! join the fun!! I DOUBLE DOG DaRE YOU! hahahahhaha


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Druidess said:


> i for one have been driven already by my children who I love and cherish...the more the merrier on this wonderful crazy ride lol why not have glitter splattered everywhere in the meantime?


 
AWWW AINT ME sPECIAL?!  And no I do not lick the windows 

BrING ON THE GLITTER SPLATTER!!!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> VAMPIRES!!!!
> Halloween theme baking pan (not cutesy)
> VAMPIRE!!!!
> Skull heads
> ...


havent ya said VAMPIRES enough???? roflmfao


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *LOL Nowhining...are you doing another Secret Reaper??? OMG makes me want to join just to come on this thread and drive you all crazy *


ya know ya gotta !!! just to pester the daylights out of nowhinning hehehehehehehhehehehehehehehe


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

spookyone said:


> havent ya said VAMPIRES enough???? roflmfao


UMMMMMM....no?


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> UMMMMMM....no?


hahahhahahahaah again .... SOMEONE TAKE NOTES HERE hehehehe....... NOWHINING WANTS VAMPIRES


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

who dont want vampires? And i am not talking about the sparkly ones!!!


----------



## Autopsy (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, looks like I'm in the game and I need ta post some likes and such. SO!

We do half and half parties. At least 1-2 rooms inside with a break that goes outside. We don't do too much "cute" things really. Maybe around the house.
We like Skulls, Realism, Dark creepy things. We collect weapons. Mostly plastic  We are actually in need of more deco like creepy cloth or "DorP" for those that know that term, SKulls, can't have enough skulls, foams I s'pose are the best. Most of mine are really hard resin etc. Lights, candles etc are always good. I can't seem to get around to making mine. 
WItch bottles are something that I can't seem to find, or find time to make.
And lastly, ANYTHING ORIGINAL OR UNIQUE! is always cool. 

Really, anything that is more on the "realism" side is great. 

Hope this is enough, I'm not too good at this "telling what I want / need" kinda thing. Makes me feel like a kid asking for gifts at the "Other" holiday. ( I love Christmas, don't get me wrong : P )


~{Autopsy}~


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

I saw posts about how important it is to be clear on what you like so I'm gonna clarify mine a little.

I have three themes flowing at the moment. I have a haunted house ala Disney Haunted Mansion. A 1920s era haunted hotel (Tower of Terror) And a gothic but classy vampire thing. 

I would love to have an elegant tombstone for Edward or Bella or any Cullen. Eventually I would like all of them. Maybe even with the Cullen Crest on it. But not into twilight "stuff" especially no Jacob stuff. We have a bad connection to him. But I'm up for something clever and homemade. 

I have a fascination with vampire slaying supplies but nothing gory. Like something encased I could display. Got the garlic covered though. Lol 


I don't like gore. Not into cutesy Halloween stuff. My decor is mostly sophisticated. It gives off the spooky vs scary feel. No clowns, no bodies or parts. Bones are okay though. Potion Bottles are great. 

I have no clue how to create a light display set to my Mac. If someone knew how to do that - well that would be awesome. I have the haunted mansion theme in my head for that.

For my hotel I need a guest book, a bell, signs, I need everything for it. It is my newest theme so other than a few small luggage pcs that is all I have. I hope this helps a little more. I guess I'm more Martha than Michael Meyers.


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

I just realized that I didn't post the one thing I dislike.....CLOWNS! I'm being completely serious please no CLOWNS that is unless you want to read my obituary under the I've been reaped thread. Heck the clown avatars on here give me the heebie jeebies.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I had a cousin like that, with the whole clown thing and all. He saw IT when he was a kid. Did you see IT as a kid? ... are you ... my cousin?


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

gypsybandit said:


> I just realized that I didn't post the one thing I dislike.....CLOWNS! I'm being completely serious please no CLOWNS that is unless you want to read my obituary under the I've been reaped thread. Heck the clown avatars on here give me the heebie jeebies.


So are you saying no clowns?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love the fact that more people are adding additional details! On the first Secret Reaper this year, I spend a long time reading ALL the posts by my reapee and looking at photos she posted to get the "feel" for her party and likes and dislikes. I wanted to send something that would be relevant. 

I know it is really difficult to shop for someone who has not been active on the board long or those who don't post often. It makes it more challenging to find those "perfect" things. I know that many post that "anything" will make them happy and since we all love Halloween, this is a true statement for all of us. But, with this SR ending time being so close to the big day and possible right at scheduled party time (or after in some instances) it would be helpful to have a range of things for everyone. Since we all live in different areas, some of us might be able to find some things that you couldn't find. Having additional information before we shop or craft things would be very, very sweet.

Plus, it helps build the hype for this second SR and the big day that is coming...


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok, I Will give a little more details on my likes. We have a party for friends (about 60 people) This year we are doing a haunted carnival. Im going as a fortune telling gypsy. Im alwaays on the look out for more fortune telling type stuff, tarot cards, signs, crystal balls things like that. We are also having a haunted house in the back yard that will have a dot room, clown room, monster room, and a spider room. I love skulls, spiders,bats,blood and gore of all kinds. Anything spooky/scary is great. We dont do much cutsy type things or glittery stuff. Fabric is always useful too. Love blacklights and candles. We also have a graveyard out front and and can always use items for out there. Hope thats enough to help. I just finished my box for my sr. sending it off tomorrow. This is so much fun


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> I love the fact that more people are adding additional details! On the first Secret Reaper this year, I spend a long time reading ALL the posts by my reapee and looking at photos she posted to get the "feel" for her party and likes and dislikes. I wanted to send something that would be relevant.
> 
> I know it is really difficult to shop for someone who has not been active on the board long or those who don't post often. It makes it more challenging to find those "perfect" things. I know that many post that "anything" will make them happy and since we all love Halloween, this is a true statement for all of us. But, with this SR ending time being so close to the big day and possible right at scheduled party time (or after in some instances) it would be helpful to have a range of things for everyone. Since we all live in different areas, some of us might be able to find some things that you couldn't find. Having additional information before we shop or craft things would be very, very sweet.
> 
> ...


Good point. I also thought of the fact that if some of us have themes in common it helps to have another person for the reaper to turn to for ideas on their victims theme. We should all start a tutorial on how to properly stalk your SR victim! Lol


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

And I totally forgot. I would love some tarot cards and I need a "crystal ball" with a head in it or one that I can project Madam Leota onto.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool idea madammorrible. I have to admit that I have gotten many good ideas of things to do or to plan for next year based on these SR threads.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Just bump, bump, bumping along.

Or Reap, Reap, Reaping along.

Hurry, you KNOW THAT YOU WANT TO BE IN THIS SECRET REAPER event. The deadline is upon us. Hurry, hurry, send your PM NOW!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll add a little more... I also love old cemetaries. I love photos of them. We don't have much in the way of cool ones out west so I really enjoy seeing the older ones and having photos of them. Old graves are fascinating to me.

And... I've already begun the hunt for my victim's items and thinking about what to make too.  

Oh last thing... Printersdevil, your avatar freaks me out.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

bumpity bump. TODAY, Sept 29 is the last day to sign up!!!!!!!


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Ohhhhhh....I can hardly stand it. I'm so excited to start putting together my Reapers package.

I also did a bit more adding/describing to my original list of Likes & Dislikes to be a bit more specific. I really don't want to make it hard on my Reaper. 

Psst....if you have my name, my list is on page 11 of this topic.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Giles said:


> Psst....if you have my name, my list is on page 11 of this topic.



I like how you think...


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Printersdevil...your avatar freaks me out too. LOL


I can't wait to get my victim's name. I hope I will do better at it this time than I did in the first one.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

bumpity bump


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Sounds like tons of fun!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Bump with photos from last year.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2068280&id=1205533027&l=69d82a1f7f


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

When do we find out who we get to send the reaper present to??


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

k just figured since i poked and prodded i'd add some more about my likes etc. The kids and I are really getting into the craft stuff this year. We'd love some halloween soap molds or chocolate molds, baking dishes, maybe sprinkles or jimmies....any of the basic supplies for the like are always apreciated (dyes scents flavors etc) ribbons bows buttons scrap pieces of paper, some random broken piece of something that came off of something else but looks too cool to throw out because its cute and may be glued onto something else....um....oh we'd love to have one of those haunted house gingerbread kit thingies....surely that should help if help was needed on my SR's end


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Some of us have our names and newcomers are waiting another day or so...I think.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

madammorrible said:


> Some of us have our names and newcomers are waiting another day or so...I think.


Mmk thanks!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bump it up!


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Bump bump!!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

madammorrible said:


> Bump bump!!


Set SPIKE!!

(just seemed appropriate lol)


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Druidess said:


> Set SPIKE!!
> 
> (just seemed appropriate lol)


We don't have time to play volleyball. There are persons to be reaped.

Time is running out to sign up. There are currently 43 reapers in the group.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Sounds like a great number to me.  How many ended up participating in the one that is just finishing up?


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

124 participants (plus or minus a couple) in the first one Giles.


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

I want my Reaper know that I am not incredibly picky. I realize my list is sort of vague, but seriously, I’ll take anything you send: indoor/outdoor, homemade or store bought. I’m just happy to receive something that isn’t bills! 

I feel kind of bad for my victim though cause they seem like such a crafty person, and I don’t have an artistic bone in my body. I’ll do my best! ;-)


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

madame_mcspanky said:


> I want my Reaper know that I am not incredibly picky. I realize my list is sort of vague, but seriously, I’ll take anything you send: indoor/outdoor, homemade or store bought. I’m just happy to receive something that isn’t bills!
> 
> I feel kind of bad for my victim though cause they seem like such a crafty person, and I don’t have an artistic bone in my body. I’ll do my best! ;-)


You would be surprised at what you can do if you just try. And on the bright side...it's for halloween. How bad can you screw up something that is suppose to be scary? Am I right? But I know not everyone has the time or the motivation to do crafty, so that is why I made a list of store bought also. I also, like most of us, do not care if mine is home made or store bought. It is the thought that counts. As long as I can tell they tried I don't care. It is the thrill of the surprise also. 

And I have a name....game on!!!!!


----------



## reverb99 (Aug 17, 2008)

WOO HOO! I got my victim -- can't wait to get started! Thanks again, ajbanz!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I already got my victim ... and just mailed the gift today!!! WHEWWW I AM DONE!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

WOW that was fast. Good job NOWHINING!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I have PM'd everyone with their victims info. If you need any additional information, please let me know. I may be slow to respond in the next week because I will be out of town with limited internet access. 

Remember to PM me when your gift has been shipped (include the tracking number) AND when you receive your gift. 

We have 44 reapers in this group.

Let the reaping begin!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Knock it off Nowhinning you're making the rest of us look bad!!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I am about 1/3 finished... I love reaping!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Im so excited now...now how do I get all these ideas to fit into one box...wait...maybe I wont...Muahahahaha


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

WOOHOO!! Now i can begin my shopping.

I just have to figure out how to find and/or make a large, gore-filled, bloody prop covered in glitter! Just teasing.......

.......or am I?


MWUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I am all done "shopping" for my victim. Now I just have to mess it all up so it looks good. That was easy! I just shopped for myself and when I got home took it out of the bag and "other me" told me I had to give it away. 
I cried, but "other me" slapped me and said to get over it. So I tried to sneak some of it into MY box of stuff and then "other me" kicked me and called me names and made me put it back in with the stuff for my victim. 
I am gonna go to my room now and sulk and pout. Dang, "other me" is such a meanie. And I am not going shopping with her any more either.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Okay, I am going out on a limb here HOPING that my victim will answer. I wonder if my victim would mind having a thrift store find or two. I found these little filler type things and I will have to mark out the price and it will be there forever (they wrote the price on the things with perm. marker). 

Anyway, I think that this person could use these little things and wanted to make sure that used is okay.

BTW the marked out part will be on the bottom of the things. Just have to add that I am sooooo excited about this one. I hope the victim will be happy about it.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I got my victem mwhahahahahahaha. Thing is there are not many vampire things out so I don't want to hear NOWHINING what's so ever.jk.lol.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

I can't speak for everyone else, but i would be happy with something from a thrift store. I frequently find some of my best stuff there. It is the #1 place to find jars for witchy ingrediants I think.

I think most people here would agree that if it came from a thrift store or is brand new in a box, if it's something we would love, we wouldn't care.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Thrift store is fine I am sure for most, if it is something that truly is fun or a item they'd like  And I can't wait till my victim gets what is coming to them...heh...heh hehe.....muahahahahahahah


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I'd be thrilled with thrift store finds!!!! Some of the best stuff can be found at thrift stores, yard sales, etc.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I was thinking & hoping that would be the majority of answers. I think I will send them. I really think my victim could use them. They are just right for... well just right. And there will be other stuff.


----------



## reverb99 (Aug 17, 2008)

Thrift store finds can be quite one-of-a-kind (hey, I rhymed!). What's not to love about that?? Recycling, re-purposing and being thrifty are GREAT in my book!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh, send it to ME, ME, ME. I love thrift store things.


----------



## nmcnary17 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thrift stores are great...you can always find really cool items that not everyone has and they have items that you can use to help make othe props wth or use for enhancements. I thnk it would be really cool to get something from thr thrift store or homemade.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

love thrift store finds! they are unique!
my victim gave no info for likes, which is both good and bad, leaves it wide open but at the same time I always shop and make things special for their tastes!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I think a thrift store find would be fun. It would add to the history of the item as well as its uniqueness...is that a word? it is now. heehee. This is so much fun!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I love shopping in the thrift stores. If my reaper is reading this, I don't mind if my whole gift is from a thrift shop. I agree that it is especially easy to find witchy things there. I need witchy things. I found some really cool stuff for my witch's house today while I was putzing about in the thrift store. I think the fact that the stuff is already kind of worn out looking makes it fit in better to most any haunt scene. I have one "junk shop" down the street from me that I love, because all the profits go to a "no kill" cat shelter. And I get cool stuff like wigs, jars and bottles, clothing for props, fabric for ambiance, and other neat finds for less than $2.00 for most stuff, and lots for like .25c.


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Uh oh, hold on. I feel a BUMP coming on!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

UGH! I've been bogged down with life in general and getting my house cleaned & decorated for this darn Zombie party that the girl wanted for her 13th birthday that I haven't had much chance to plot & shop - but the party is tonight, so I'll have most of the weekend....... 

NOWHINING is making the rest of us look bad! But that's OK, I was really excited about the first round of SR and sent my gift out really quick and missed all the fun of torture & anticipation!!


----------



## Autopsy (Sep 14, 2010)

Pshh, Thrift store finds are great! Nothing wrong with that at all.

PS> We need some more "details" outta you guys! Come on now, don't be shy. Some of us would like some more info on likes and dislikes.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

A box has landed in a state/island/country/remote Romanian village/underwater continent somewhere......


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

madammorrible said:


> Knock it off Nowhinning you're making the rest of us look bad!!!


Hey! I am glad I did this! Just in time for me to fell at school and factures my foot.  i thought I sprain my ankle. NOPE I broke it... DANG ME!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Thrift stores are so cool! I've only been to one ever in my life (it was unique), but have heard much about them.


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> Hey! I am glad I did this! Just in time for me to fell at school and factures my foot.  i thought I sprain my ankle. NOPE I broke it... DANG ME!



OUCH.. I am so sorry to hear about your foot. I hope you are doing ok. I know it will be hard but try to take it easy and relax and let everyone around you pamper you in other words (MILK IT) for all its worth, you deserve it ...


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

rockplayson said:


> I just recentley adopted 3 ferrets from the shelter. These guys are awesome and I can't wait to theme there cage. I also have 4 dogs.


Awwww!!!!!!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

NOWHINING said:


> Hey! I am glad I did this! Just in time for me to fell at school and factures my foot.  i thought I sprain my ankle. NOPE I broke it... DANG ME!


Im really sorry you broke your foot. Im glad you got done in time. At least you can sit back and listen to all of us frantically scamper about and you know one of us is doing it for you...Get better quick!!! Its October already!!!


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> Hey! I am glad I did this! Just in time for me to fell at school and factures my foot.  i thought I sprain my ankle. NOPE I broke it... DANG ME!


ARGH!! I have often been tempted to drop kick an idiot until they have some basic common sense, but I always refrain around the holidays. 

Take it easy and let it heal. Perhaps some flying monkeys could deliver some nice Pumpkin Muffins to help you feel better.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

aww thanks guys. I feel so dumb about the whole thing and Spookyone was freaked out as well.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

I'll post my stuff again just in case...

Likes: Indoor party decor, shirts (adult Small), candy, SOCKS, I think the bottles/containers with halloween-y labels are cool (ex. eye of newt, deadly night shade, etc.), BOOKS (coloring or stories or novels), things that light up (and/or possibly make noise and/or move!!), cool things to hang on wall/door or to decorate room with (nothing too big...I live in a college dorm after all), neat signs, screaming doormats, and those creepy candles that flicker by themselves (no actual flame/fire).

Theme: Classy, dark, fun

Dislikes: Candy corn, anything extremely gross, napkins, earrings, eerie sounds CDs, ice cube trays

*Oh! And I added a couple more likes!! Vampires, witches, skeletons, and some favies include CATS, Gothic/Victorian things, and DISNEY. Love love love!!*


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey who-ever my reaper is!!!!! I got another to add to list!!!  I love halloween theme press on nails!!!!!  I am on my second press on halloween theme already!! 
Hint? Hint!?


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Since yesterday the magical oracle website of tracking of packages tells me something may have been delivered..I hope it has been received safely....


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Nowhining I am sorry about your foot being broken. On the positive side, if you have to use crutches your arms will get stronger.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

SimplyJenn said:


> Nowhining I am sorry about your foot being broken. On the positive side, if you have to use crutches your arms will get stronger.


*Heheh.... I was thinking she could use them part of a wicked Zombie costume or something. Strong arms are good. *


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

SimplyJenn said:


> Nowhining I am sorry about your foot being broken. On the positive side, if you have to use crutches your arms will get stronger.


 
I do have weak arms....


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

The Red Hallows said:


> *Heheh.... I was thinking she could use them part of a wicked Zombie costume or something. Strong arms are good. *


 
I am suppose to be bridal of Frankie!!  But you know what! I have two Brace Boot for each foot!!!  SO yeah I am thinking of wearing the other one too!! The bride is getting new legs??? hahahahha i know tacky!


----------



## spookywooky (Sep 28, 2010)

*I am So excited about the exchange,, I love to get exchange gifts*

Just wanted to say, I received My victim and am so excited! I cant wait to exchange gifts, thanks for extending the dates so more of us can join in the fun! SpookyWooky


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, I have started shopping for my reaper,, am always on the look out for something different, and in todays paper in the home section they had a fall decorating section, while alot of that isn't Halloween based , they had one thing that looked cool, am going to look into seeing if I can find the things in a thrift store to make it, we will see if I can find what I need to do it, other wise have a couple of other ideas!


----------



## spookywooky (Sep 28, 2010)

*Reaper exchange Thoughts.....*

Jeeze Wish we could have had a little more time then the sept 29 date to submit for exchange, Now my hubby says he wants to join in,,, and I have a few others that wanted to join in, But I didnt mention this to them until after I head about it which was only one day before the cutoff date..., But Im so happy I got a victim and I cant wait to be someones Victim LOL... This is so fun! I wish I could even Have had 2 victims or three hehehe.... SpookyWooky


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I did had two victims. but I am done and resting my dang foot.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Thrift store/ seconed gifts are always awesome. I don't care about the value just the apprication so it all makes me happy.

On a seconed note I GOT REAPED from my seconed reaper. I LOVE IT SO MUCH. Everything from the moss to the pictures to the candy to the other few goodies in the box. Thanks so much. Halloween on Boulder's Edge will be awesome this year.


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

*I went shopping today and I am reaping my victim over the coals! Woo hoo! I scored!!!*


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

la dee bump it!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

WOw, rockplayson. that is awesome and so fast!

I am working on putting my package together.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I think I am finally all done hacking my victim's gifts. Well, all but one that I am having a particularly hard time with. Mostly because I can't find this one little thing I need. 
It is a common little thing, so I don't know why I can't find it. Right now my biggest problem is a box. I have two. The first one is just a bit too small and the second one is 
a bit too big and weighs a ton all by itself. Guess I will keep looking for a better box. I need to hurry and get these things mailed out before I change my mind and keep them.
I have already put them in my box of things to keep a couple times. Then "other me" makes me go take them out and put them back in my victim's pile. Gosh, I hate "other me". 
She is such a goody goody fun spoiler.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

tell the "other me" that I need that gift more then she does. LOL!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Nowhining...Stop Whining! It's mine, I want it. "No, you can't have it." Shut up and go back to your closet, other me. 

I am not saying it's you...but I am not saying it's not you either. Just saying (JW issues a deep growling laugh).


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

awwww but I am the one with a broken foot so I deseverdddddd to have it!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

*I'm almost done with assembling my Reapee's gift. Should finish it up tonight. I was lucky to have someone who posts a goodly amount, so I read thru a bunch of their posts & got a ~truckload~ of ideas!! I think brainstorming is the funnest part of SRing!*


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh good, lisa. I am glad you got me lots of good stuff...and not NOWHINING! At least she can't come steal my stuff this time because she has a broked foot. Cuz she is a klutz. Besides, she already gets to have cool new boots.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm done shopping but now I have to assemble, paint, create and otherwise make all the goodies that I'm including in the box.  I hope the recipient won't mind some hand-crafted indoor decor (along with some bought trinkets). 

Here is a hint on what I'm making................it's black and very halloween! 

MWUHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Huzzah for secret reaper awesomeness, and glad to hear everyone is hard at work like dark little Halloween elves


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*Does anybody else have the problem of a small piece of them wanting to keep their secret reaper present because it's just perfect for their haunt? *


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

I'll have to admit that I liked a couple items so well that I bought that I'm keeping them. I had to go back to the store and pick up extras. LOL 

Sometimes, you just can't help yourself. I'm considering it a simple side-effect of my Halloween sickness. Others may call it greedy. HAHA


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

*SR stuff*



The Red Hallows said:


> *Does anybody else have the problem of a small piece of them wanting to keep their secret reeper present because it's just perfect for their haunt? *


My daughter did she really liked the candle holder I got my victim. We thought she would like it too. Since we haven't heard anything, I dunno, prolly shoulda kept it. It was a black shiny tree with 5 purple votive holders. New at Michael's this year. 

For SR II I am sending things that I really like and I really hope that the person I send these things to likes them as well. My victim does not seem to be picky and has a good variety of choices to choose from. I LOVE it when people post, it makes it SO MUCH EASIER and I load more into the box.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> Oh good, lisa. I am glad you got me lots of good stuff...and not NOWHINING! At least she can't come steal my stuff this time because she has a broked foot. Cuz she is a klutz. Besides, she already gets to have cool new boots.


 
I HAVE TWO BOOTS!!!!!! MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA  ONE FOR EACH FOOT! KINDA THINKING ABOUT WEARING BOTH OF THEM FOR THE BRIDE OF FRANKIE....... BESIDE, I CAN ALWAYS SEND THE MOTHMAN TO GET THEM!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Sounds like everyone is doing great with their secret reaper gifts. I'm enjoying my vacation in the Carribean. It has rained most of the time we've been here but ohhhhh the pirate stuff they have in the shops. Awesome. We have limited internet access so I'll try to keep in touch.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

*ajbanz you have fun and bring me RUM!!!!*


----------



## lyrical (Oct 2, 2010)

I was wondering is it possible for someone in Australia to join in the secret reaper or is it too late or too much trouble to send to Australia ????


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

If I could fit in a box, lyrical, you could have me. I would love to come to Australia. I think it is too late to get in on this gift exchange. 
And this is the second one, for those who missed the first.

But stick around, because we will do it again next year. I hope you will still be here.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*I'm hoping there is a Post Secret Reaper Group like last year. Talk about everything going on clearance and shopping for your reaper. Fun fun*.


----------



## lyrical (Oct 2, 2010)

ooh darn ....... ok thanks ,....sigh!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i am sorry you are missing out lyrical.


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Just a footnote. I thought it might be helpful for our reaper if we put our party dates up in case they were sending something party related. Mine isn't until Halloween night.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bumping it up.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Good idea madammorrible. My Be WITCHY party will be Oct. 16, but the Boo Bash will be Halloween weekend. We are still on hold about the junior Be WITCHY party. If it happens it will be the 23rd for the girls.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have to admit that I am having trouble deciding what to send. I found some perfect things in my stash of stuff I bought after Halloween last year. However, the other me won out and I kept them. Blush, blush. They just fit my new direction perfectly. Yes, I know they would have been perfect for my reapee, too.

Then today, I found this fantastic candlabra at Goodwill and had a great idea of how to fix it up for my reapee. Then I started looking for a box big and sturdy enough to hold it plus the other items. Then I weighed it.... Well, I don't want to have to float a loan for postage, so I guess I am keeping that, too. Sorry, reapee, I promise some great things.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> I have to admit that I am having trouble deciding what to send. I found some perfect things in my stash of stuff I bought after Halloween last year. However, the other me won out and I kept them. Blush, blush. They just fit my new direction perfectly. Yes, I know they would have been perfect for my reapee, too.
> 
> Then today, I found this fantastic candlabra at Goodwill and had a great idea of how to fix it up for my reapee. Then I started looking for a box big and sturdy enough to hold it plus the other items. Then I weighed it.... Well, I don't want to have to float a loan for postage, so I guess I am keeping that, too. Sorry, reapee, I promise some great things.


 

BAD PRINTERDEVIL BADDDDD!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Nowhining, I went to bed last night right after reading the comment---bab printersdevil.

I have been sick all week and have bronchitis and laryingitis. last night I couldn't sleep and kept taking the cough syrup with codine, which makes me have nightmares. I just got up (it is noon) and since around 8 this morning I have been have visions of different props and things I could do to make them for my reapee. I would wake up with a start and hear a voice saying---bad printersdevil. LOL

Now I really have to figure out something good for my reapee. The problem is that I feel like crap and my WITCHY party is on the 16th and i haven't finished decorating yet.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Printersdevil... You should not worry about sr till you feel better. We all understand. Plus it would be better energy into your project if you waited. Also, you have a card in the mail that should be there very soon. I hope you feel better...

Oh BTW I find it necessary to mention that I have sent mice to some on my card list and this morning when I walked out the door... Our outdoor cat left me a present. It was not a rat, but a very good sized healthy mouse with a very long tail <sigh> we will have to have a funeral later.


----------



## Baldzillabill (Sep 25, 2009)

I never knew anything about this!! Sounds like fun! maybe I can get in next year. With the arrival of my twin boys, I have no time anymore. This is really cool.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Nowhining, I went to bed last night right after reading the comment---bab printersdevil.
> 
> I have been sick all week and have bronchitis and laryingitis. last night I couldn't sleep and kept taking the cough syrup with codine, which makes me have nightmares. I just got up (it is noon) and since around 8 this morning I have been have visions of different props and things I could do to make them for my reapee. I would wake up with a start and hear a voice saying---bad printersdevil. LOL
> 
> Now I really have to figure out something good for my reapee. The problem is that I feel like crap and my WITCHY party is on the 16th and i haven't finished decorating yet.


 
GET BETTTER! I think your SR would understand you been sick  Take an easy and rest up because you seem to have a party coming up and you are no good if you are coughing your head off at your guests. FEEL BETTER!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I found the best medicine in the world. DH and I have been working on the cemetery this afternoon! It is looking great!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

YAAAAAA! Thats great! LOL!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm so close to having everything for my victim. I just need a bit more...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

we all need a bit more..... nhh lol


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I sent my gift today!! Cant wait till my reapee gets it. I had so much fun shoping and making things for my person. Hope they like it. I even airbrushed the box


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

dee14399 is it for meeeee!?


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

dee14399 said:


> I sent my gift today!! Cant wait till my reapee gets it. I had so much fun shoping and making things for my person. Hope they like it. I even airbrushed the box


Wow! I just hope I spelled their name right, and you got all fancy smancy. My poor victim.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

dont worry, my airbrushing is not very good. just thought I would put a little decoration on the box. scareme, Im sure your person will LOVE there gift


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I will love it. I will love it! I promise! I promise!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I hope its meeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!hahahaha


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

If I told you who it was for then it wouldnt be a secret now would it!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Today was pretty neat. I got all of my reapers shopping complete so now I have to pack it all up. Hopfully If I use UPS again it may be at there door step by Tuesday.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Very true.....(boo)


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Baldzillabill said:


> I never knew anything about this!! Sounds like fun! maybe I can get in next year. With the arrival of my twin boys, I have no time anymore. This is really cool.
> Good luck everyone.


*Yes! It is a lot of fun! And congrats on your new little haunters!!*


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I do believe I have sucessfully fulfilled my vision of what I think my Reapee needs / would like....now to find a box for it......


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ive been REAPED!!!!!!! My box came today and it was filled with all sorts of wonderful goodies. There is even something for my dogs!!!!! I love everything so much! Thank you thank you thank you secret reaper. You did an awsome job. I will post pics as soon as we are allowed to. I want to thank them privately too but I dont know for sure who it is. I have a good guess but am not 100 percent sure. Thank you again. Am I allowed to tell everyone what I got or am I supposed to wait till everyone gets theres?


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Watch your doorstep this coming Thursday hopfully your reaper gifts of three will apear.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I have been finished with mine for a week. It is even in the box. But I have one gift that I didn't finish hacking. All I need to do is splice the plug back on to it. It would take like 3 minutes. But I have to walk all the way out to the garage and get my wire cutters, strippers (not the ones from Chippendale), and a couple of heat shrink tubes. I mean, it's like 30 or 40 feet and it's hot in my garage and I would have to turn on the light and everything. I guess I could maybe muster up the energy to do that in the morning. Might even make it to the UPS tomorrow. Maybe. Maybe not. Just saying. I have to keep my victim on their toes because they know who I am.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

rockplayson said:


> Watch your doorstep this coming Thursday hopfully your reaper gifts of three will apear.


 

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHH!!!! I wonder who it shall be???  mmmmmmmmm


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

JustWhisper said:


> I have been finished with mine for a week. It is even in the box. But I have one gift that I didn't finish hacking. All I need to do is splice the plug back on to it. It would take like 3 minutes. But I have to walk all the way out to the garage and get my wire cutters, strippers (not the ones from Chippendale), and a couple of heat shrink tubes. I mean, it's like 30 or 40 feet and it's hot in my garage and I would have to turn on the light and everything. I guess I could maybe muster up the energy to do that in the morning. Might even make it to the UPS tomorrow. Maybe. Maybe not. Just saying. I have to keep my victim on their toes because they know who I am.


Back from vacation and I read this?????? Strippers!!!!!!! Just Whispers SR is getting strippers!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Hahaha alright! Best gift ever.lol.j/k


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

thunk thunk thunk! I mean bump it!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm confused. what does that mean?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

the bodies hit the floor? or it might be me trying to walk. ha


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes, that would be NOWHINING and her broken foot in a boot. 


Actually they are only getting one stripper. "Other Me" is actually letting me keep one, for a change. I guess she aint so mean (or stupid) after all. LOL


----------



## spookywooky (Sep 28, 2010)

Druidess said:


> I cannot say enough how important it is to give enough info on what you would be interested in recieving from your secret reaper... Over do it by all means over do it...post away those of you who have under posted...those of you who have already posted...those of you who have perhaps severely underposted....post away post away post away all....


Ok here are some more of my likes, I am going to do a herman munsters theme next year but am thinking maybe I can do something this year, also love classic horror masks, like original frankinstein, dracula, would love to do a creapy marilyn monroe ~dead of course~ dead elvis, janis joplin, any dead super star masks, But would really like to stick with the munsters theme, so herman munster, marilyn, the whole munsters family, maybe could add in the adams family or something like that as we go along, I would love to start collecting mask molds of any kind, how to's on how to make foam mold stuff, like how to cheaply make the foam that goes into the mold, Interested in painting tecniqes for skulls and masks and latex, also would like to learn how to make my own clay if possible or how to sculpt masks as well, any how to's would be so wonderful,,would love easy/cheap how tos on how to latex a face and make masks or even receive latex, plaster of parris, or anything I can make props with,, I love props, needs some leds, and need tons of props, static or animatronic is great, DRUIDESS~ YOU SAID OVER DUE IT,,, so I am  lol.. Would also love to get a floating ghost looped dvd ~ full size floating ghost or realistic human of some kind, ~ So I can put something like the peppers ghost in my window,,, by using the tv. plexa glass, DVD player, etc.... anyways hope this helps, Of course I will love anything I receive and am very exsided to receive, and am working on shipping my victims goodies,,, 
Thanks  SpookyWooky,


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

It's probably too late to note down my likes and dislikes. Here it is anyway.

Like: Scary props, lab props, props that light up, realistic looking props

Dislike: Cutesy Halloween decor, anything that says "Happy Halloween"


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> Yes, that would be NOWHINING and her broken foot in a boot.
> 
> 
> Actually they are only getting one stripper. "Other Me" is actually letting me keep one, for a change. I guess she aint so mean (or stupid) after all. LOL


 
thunk thunk thunk thunk thunk thunk..... this is me with zombie gunning for me. Wonder who wins. Slow walking zombie or me with broken foot?


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I've completed my list, now it just needs to be packed up tonight and sent on it's way...


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

Zombie babies, creepy dolls/doll heads are my new favorite Halloween décor. I don’t like incredibly glittery things cause the glitter gets EVERYWHERE, but I do like a little glitz and glam along with the gory stuff too. I love all sorts of oddities: the creepier, the better. Anything zombies or skeletons is a total winner for me. I’ve had my eye on those plastic zombie hand wine glasses at Spirit but they were sold out when I got there. Boo! I’ve got two cats, so obviously, I like kitty things. I’m really into cephalopods and other sea critters, as well. I like spiders a lot, but I hate putting up the fake stretchy webs cause I always end up making a huge mess. Dark and gothic is nice. Glow-in-the-dark anything rocks my world. Candy corn is gross (sorry guys!). Mutants and monsters are more likes. Indoor or outdoor stuff is fine though I think the indoor stuff would probably get more use. I don’t throw a Halloween party or anything so I don’t really have any use for Halloween tablewares. Oh yes, and bats. I like bats.

A slightly more detailed list. In case you are stalking me, Reaper. 

In other news, I finished packing up the box for my victim. Now I'm just debating whether I want to desecrate the box by attempting to doodle something halloweeny on it. I'm not the best artist. Hmmm. . .


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am waiting Mr. Reaper!! OR is it Mrs. Reaper??


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Still waiting here too....sniff sniff.....


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

someone should be receiving there gift on the 14th.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> I am waiting Mr. Reaper!! OR is it Mrs. Reaper??


I'm a MR. I sent my victem to a MRS. Maybe it's me chances are slim though.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh Oh, I'm a MRS. Maaaaybe it's me. Maybe it's not. I guess we will wait and see. Stupid spinal injections kept me on my ass all day, so no UPSing for me today. Maybe tomorrow? OOORRRRRRR, maybe I already mailed it. Hmmmmm.....someone will just not know when it will arrive. Will you, you-know-who? 

But I am getting excited. Well, enough talking about what I have planned for that stripper. LOL


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Still working on mine. Went away with hubby for our anniversary and it put me behind. We start haunting at the campground this weekend. I'm taking my reapees gift with me so I can work on it while I'm there. The shipping deadline of Oct 22 is fast approaching!!!!!!!


----------



## whimsicalmommy (Sep 23, 2010)

oh my goodness it is. I just hope my victim likes the stuff! That's what I'm most worried about. It'll be out on friday but will victim like it? ahhhhh. stressing out here.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I got some more stuff for my victim today and I really hope they like it. I really wanted to send early, but I am hoping the stuff I am sending will help with what they need it for. I have some cheesy little things in there too that I like alot. I hope they like them too.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

rockplayson said:


> I'm a MR. I sent my victem to a MRS. Maybe it's me chances are slim though.


Mr. Reaper please send me a gift!  (sing it like Mr. Sandman)


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

I am very glad a certain foolish mortal received their little gift box of doomy doom, and now curious to see what might be coming for me...


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I love getting mail. Halloween packages are even better.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

me too! same here!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> Mr. Reaper please send me a gift!  (sing it like Mr. Sandman)


You'r wish is my command.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh ps. the person who recives my gift will you post pictures? I want to make sure it all got there okay.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Sure no problem.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

SimplyJenn said:


> Sure no problem.




Thanks pal. I'd really appricate it. It's coming in three boxes so start with the little one first and work your way to the big one.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

rockplayson said:


> Thanks pal. I'd really appricate it. It's coming in three boxes so start with the little one first and work your way to the big one.


 
hahahahahhahaa but it might be for me! Not for SimplyJenn


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Just send my gift to my reapee today. I know a certain someone who's about to get a cute lil package soon.....yay! Hope I get mine soon. I'm like a little school girl right now....teehee!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

obsessedjack said:


> Just send my gift to my reapee today. I know a certain someone who's about to get a cute lil package soon.....yay! Hope I get mine soon. I'm like a little school girl right now....teehee!


I figured. Cute package????? I think cute halloween is banned. jk. 

I really hope my victem likes his stuff.


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

I got mine today. It was filled with all kinds of body parts. Thanks to whom ever he/she was.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Sleepersatty99 said:


> I got mine today. It was filled with all kinds of body parts. Thanks to whom ever he/she was.


I bet you are very welcome. It's not from me but sounds so cool.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Sleepersatty99 said:


> I got mine today. It was filled with all kinds of body parts. Thanks to whom ever he/she was.


How deliciously evil.....muahahaha....

p.s. I'm green with envy.....


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

She was very creative. THe box was decorated with Halloween drawings, each item was wrapped individually, there was a note enclosed referencing my not feeling well lately and she packed me "lunch.' It was alot of fun opening each item. I enjoyed it alot. There was a ring box and inside was a nose! Also a little box with an ear. It was great and I appreciate the time she took to assemble the package. Alot of little details


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

That's so sweet....aww...it's the little things that count. That's really cool. So, does anyone know when we're supposed to do the big reveal and share pics? I'm a virgin at this.lol.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

rockplayson said:


> I figured. Cute package????? I think cute halloween is banned. jk.
> 
> I really hope my victem likes his stuff.


 
I am sure he will.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

obsessedjack said:


> That's so sweet....aww...it's the little things that count. That's really cool. So, does anyone know when we're supposed to do the big reveal and share pics? I'm a virgin at this.lol.


 
We werent told when we could reveal them you might need to ask the Second Head Boss on this one.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

The dealine is Ocotber 22 to ship but it's the 12th so I say we should do it now.  Mine is already in use and the candy.... I ate it all. Happy times.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am waiting for my happy times! HAha


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> I am waiting for my happy times! HAha


Tis no secret I know your getting yours thursday.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Oooo sob I just gave it away. ignore the post above please.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

rockplayson said:


> Oooo sob I just gave it away. ignore the post above please.




Naughty....naughty


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

rockplayson said:


> Oooo sob I just gave it away. ignore the post above please.


Lol. You are having quite the problem keeping secrets.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Well hey look at this way we no longer have to listen to NOWHINING wine.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Very true....very true.....can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

obsessedjack said:


> So, does anyone know when we're supposed to do the big reveal and share pics? I'm a virgin at this.lol.


I'd ask ajbanz and see what she wants to do. Every 'organizer' is a tad different on the rules. 

The second reaper group from 2009 post pictures as soon as you recieved your gift, but did not tell names of who they reaped or their reapee
(so those who don't know or haven't received their gifts can't figure out who their person is but process of elimination, etc.). I thought it worked out well. 

If I get reaped, I'm posting pictures. I'm just tellin' ya'll now. I will not reveal who my reaper is, but I will post pictures. It gets exciting seeing what everybody is getting and builds up anticipation, too. 

I know this year, if we had to wait until everybody was reaped, that could be well after Halloween before we could post pictures, and I can't wait that long.  So, you'll see mine as soon as I get reaped. Promise!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Yea if you'v been reaped post your pictures now. 
Hopfully that will help keep the spirit and excitment alive for those of you that are still waiting.

I can't take pictures but I got 2 bags of Moss from Spirit, The best candy in the world, pictures, a neat pumpkin (works perfect for prejecting, a skull and a hanging skelly.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

obsessedjack said:


> Very true....very true.....can't wait to see the pics!


I can't wait to see them either. I miss that stuff alot.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

rockplayson said:


> Well hey look at this way we no longer have to listen to NOWHINING wine.


 HEY!!!!!! Just for that! I am going to start whining!! 
I was doing pretty dang good not saying anything about who my second reaper is. (Rock you big-mouth ) LMBO!!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Sorry it kind of just came out. But on the flip side we are all excited for you.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

now i dont wanna wait until thursday!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh hahahahahahahahahahahaha you don't really have a choice.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

No I dont... I just hunt them down. They know me! (lair) hahahahahha


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Anybody know how to use PM?


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Its a small group, sooooooo Whomever has received their gifts can start a thread with photos. We'll all use the same thread to post!!!! Just don't reveal who your reaper was in the thread. Yes, you can send a note in your package to let your reapee know. Then they can PM you that they received your gift. If you would like, after everyone has been reaped, I'll post the list of matched reapers and reapees. Get those cameras clicking!!!!!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

ajbanz said:


> Its a small group, sooooooo Whomever has received their gifts can start a thread with photos. We'll all use the same thread to post!!!! Just don't reveal who your reaper was in the thread. Yes, you can send a note in your package to let your reapee know. Then they can PM you that they received your gift. If you would like, after everyone has been reaped, I'll post the list of matched reapers and reapees. Get those cameras clicking!!!!!


I could just kiss you Ajbanz! Permission to post! Yeah!!!


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

ajbanz said:


> If you would like, after everyone has been reaped, I'll post the list of matched reapers and reapees.


I _WOULD NOT _LIKE. That's not a Secret Reaper, that's a _don't-tell-me-right-away reaper_. I don't think my reapee last year EVER found out who I was, but that's kind of the point, isn't it?


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I should would like to know who was my SR after I get it. After everyone has been reaped of course.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm a curiosity killed the cat kind of girl. I'd want to know.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I thought it was secret until they were all received. I would love to know who sends mine. 

I even think that posting the list after they are received is a good idea and an incentive for everyone to know the names will be posted. It might help with any flaker situations. ?????


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I recieved my reaper gift last week and it was just great! There were so many things in there I couldn't believe it. I've already used all of them in decorating. When I got the box I was pretty sure who sent it. And after sleuthing the site for over an hour, I'm now absolutely sure, I don't have any idea who sent it. You did a great job and I thank you. Sorry it took me so long to let you know I recieved it. My asthma started acting up this week-end, and I've been in the hospital since Mon. But I did get pics to post and as soon as I break outta here I'll post them. Hopefuly by Fri. This has been alot of fun.


----------



## goobiegoo (Aug 19, 2010)

Too bad I missed it, I must try doing it next year!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> I thought it was secret until they were all received. I would love to know who sends mine.
> 
> I even think that posting the list after they are received is a good idea and an incentive for everyone to know the names will be posted. It might help with any flaker situations. ?????


That's what I was thinking. If you don't want to know don't read the post when it's posted. I know who my reaper was because they signed an awesome card. But for the rest of you who knows?????? (except you NOWHING)


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

rockplayson said:


> If you don't want to know don't read the post when it's posted.



I think the concern is that the reaper doesn't want the reapee to know that they sent the gift to them. I think Eighth wants to keep his identity a secret. 

Me, I'm a spill the beans, tell me once it's over kind of girl. But, I'd want to know nonetheless.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

rockplayson said:


> That's what I was thinking. If you don't want to know don't read the post when it's posted. I know who my reaper was because they signed an awesome card. But for the rest of you who knows?????? (except you NOWHING)


 
You fricking ROCK MAN!!!!! I got two of my boxes today, both large size boxes. I know you told me to open the little one first, but I wasnt going to wait that long. HAHAHAHAH I LOVE IT! You knew me soo well! LOL!


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Well all I know is I disclosed my identity to my victim. I hope my reaper tells me.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

NOWWHINING- I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

scareme said:


> I recieved my reaper gift last week and it was just great! There were so many things in there I couldn't believe it. I've already used all of them in decorating. When I got the box I was pretty sure who sent it. And after sleuthing the site for over an hour, I'm now absolutely sure, I don't have any idea who sent it. You did a great job and I thank you. Sorry it took me so long to let you know I recieved it. My asthma started acting up this week-end, and I've been in the hospital since Mon. But I did get pics to post and as soon as I break outta here I'll post them. Hopefuly by Fri. This has been alot of fun.


Hi, Scareme! I was your reaper!  Glad that you got the package and like its contents. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Somebody's getting reaped tomorrow nee née née nee née!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I hope its me! I hope its me!XD


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Everyone, Please PM me when you SHIP and when you RECEIVE your gift. I'm trying to keep track and make sure everyone's gift arrived safely.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> You fricking ROCK MAN!!!!! I got two of my boxes today, both large size boxes. I know you told me to open the little one first, but I wasnt going to wait that long. HAHAHAHAH I LOVE IT! You knew me soo well! LOL!


she never waits for anything.............. hahahahhaha


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL y'all are so funny. I decided that this time I am NOT putting who I am in the box. Maybe a clue. Last person I sent to still hasn't said anything, so whatever on that. For this SR I want to make sure they like it first before I tell.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Not a bad idea Simply Jenn! LOL


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Just for clarification...do I have this right?

1. DO NOT tell who your victim/reaper was until all have received their gift?

2. POST PICs on the same separate thread, maybe titled Secret Reaper II Gift photos (or something like that)??

Has the photo thread been started yet? If so, please post it on here so we all know and don't start a new one.


Edit...I just found the photo thread for this SR group.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey JustWhispers. Sort of. 

You can tell your reapee who you are in the box. They (your reapee) can't say on the forum who sent them their gift until all have been reaped. And, you can't say I sent to so and so until after all have receieved gifts. 

Post pictures when you get your gift but do not reveal who it was from.

I just bumped the photo thread. It's "Secret Reaper Group 2 PICS"

Have you been reaped yet? I hope that wasn't too confusing.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Just giving this a bump since it's an awesome thread. 
The Red Hallos, I love your new advatar picture. It's super freaky and sexy in a way.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Someone* will be reaped in the very near future! I'm putting a box of goodies out in the mail this evening!

ajbanz, you can expect a pm from me later !


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Please be me....Please be me.....


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

My reapee got her's today so that's good and I got mine a few weeks ago.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

lucky!!!!!lol


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I got mine today!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> I got mine today!


 
YAAAa! NOW GO POST PICTURES!!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> I got mine today!


Yea we want pictures lol.   
I'm so happy for you now everyone else I'm still extreamly excited to see what you all get.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

rockplayson said:


> Yea we want pictures lol.
> I'm so happy for you now everyone else I'm still extreamly excited to see what you all get.


You should post pictures also, methinks  Heh...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

lmbo!!! Pictures! Pictures! Pictures!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

They are up on the other thread! Nan nan a nana!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hahahahahahhahhahahahahahah


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hahahahahahhahhahahahahahah


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

******SOMEONE******* should be getting reaped on or around Monday !!!!!

(tap tap tap tap tap tap) that me, tapping my foot, waiting to mine to arrive now!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

JW not been reaped yet....still waiting. Patiently. For now.




Okay...tired being patient!


*WANT BOX NOW!!!*


----------



## nmcnary17 (Aug 19, 2010)

Just sent my reaper box out today....


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I had a call yesterday saying there were 2 boxes delivered. I was so excited!!! but alas, it was something I ordered a while ago and nothing exciting.  

But, I know someone else will be reaped soon... very soon....


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I am so sorry to my victim. I am usually ahead of the game. I haven't forgotten you but I am crafting something that's taking longer than I thought it would. Plus I am having to squeeze building time in on the sunny days. Hope it will go out Monday.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I've been reaped..!!! 

will post pics tonight, thanks again secret reaper!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Somebody got reaped today!!!! I got a message from my victim saying they got their box today. I can't wait for them to be able to open it. giggle giggle


Princess...I am sure whoever your victim is, they understand and if it is me I am more than willing to be patient to wait for a hand crafted treat. Especially if it has to be made outdoors. 

*NOW HURRY UP AND FINISH IT*......jk


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Hooray for people getting things! Woot!

Now, waiting waiting waiting, doo doo doo doo....


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

This is soo neat and cool and fun and funny. LOL!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

still waiting.........


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

obsessedjack said:


> still waiting.........


lol dont feel bad i am waiting too... so i shall sit in my dark corner lurking away till a box appear upon my door step hehehehehehe


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

spookyone said:


> lol dont feel bad i am waiting too... so i shall sit in my dark corner lurking away till a box appear upon my door step hehehehehehe


Glad I am not your delivery man. That would totally creep me out to come up to your door and find you sitting, lurking in the dark corner covered in cobwebs, maybe even smelling kind of funky by now from the long wait. 

Spookyone waiting for mail ------>>>>  patiently.


----------



## spookywooky (Sep 28, 2010)

Somebody has a reaper box waiting for them right nowwwwwwwwwwww~ and they dont even know it is there yet~~ hehehehe,,
SpookyWooky


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

I thought this was a _*secret* _reaper exchange?


----------



## spookywooky (Sep 28, 2010)

TheEighthPlague said:


> I thought this was a _*secret* _reaper exchange?


I, Know, I Know,,, Im just so excited, I cant contain myself,,,LOL>..  Even at christmas I have to gifts early,, Im horrible,,, In the corner I go, Head down, acting as if im Full of shame, But a LIL excited, giggling all the way there,,, 
SpookyWooky


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> Glad I am not your delivery man. That would totally creep me out to come up to your door and find you sitting, lurking in the dark corner covered in cobwebs, maybe even smelling kind of funky by now from the long wait.
> 
> Spookyone waiting for mail ------>>>>  patiently.


 
Trust me, she would go in for a real quick shower then go right back under the leaves waiting for the MIB to show up with a package.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

My UPS man got out of his truck last evening and walked up to me (I was in the garage building a prop of course). He handed me a box and said "THIS one is for you." I was pretty sure I had not ordered anything so I started getting excited thinking it might be my secret reaper package. 


It wasn't! It was the prize I won in the Technological Terror Challenge prop build on Hauntforum. Which is great, but not what I wanted it to be.


Oh where, oh where has my little box gone?
Oh where, oh where can it be?
With scary contents picked especially for me.
Oh where, oh where can it be?​


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Same here....still-a-waiting.......oh where oh where could mine be....?


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Halloween Princess said:


> I am so sorry to my victim. I am usually ahead of the game. I haven't forgotten you but I am crafting something that's taking longer than I thought it would. Plus I am having to squeeze building time in on the sunny days. Hope it will go out Monday.


No worries, I know the wait will be worth it. I be looking for it on my doorstep.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I finished my gift yesterday but it needed a bit more drying time so I will mail it out tomorrow.


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

I was sitting watching patiently out the window.....well I was watching out the window for a delivery man of some type. I heard a truck and I was excited, but it was just the gas truck coming the fill the neighbors across the street heat tank up. Then I was about to give up and the UPS truck pulled into the neighbor's driveway and I thought it was odd because the neighbors always have packages delivered to there shop. I decided I would check with the delivery drive to see if it was for because our houses are really close and they don't have a mailbox. The conversation went something like this driver: "How are you?" me: "Fine. I was wondering if that package might be for me?" driver:" Do you live at ### this st?" me: "NO, I 
live at ### this street, but I'm expecting a package and neighbors don't usually get their deliveries here." driver : "When is your package expected?" Me: "I don't know for sure." Driver: "Is your package coming UPS?" Me: I'm not sure." Driver: "This package is for the residents at this address." Me slinks away with a red face and my tail between my legs. Now the UPS probaly thinks I'm that weird neighbor that knows everything about everyone in the neighborhood and I'm probaly not even getting a package.


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

I got mine today! It was very cool. Should I post a picture now? 

I don't know who sent it, there was just an address. I think I blew it because I sent mine through Etsy and asked the seller to include a note saying "Happy Halloween from Reynard M"! Whoops.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

That's all I can say...


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Waiting for the secret reaper, doo doo doo doo...boring song, doo doo doo doooo


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Reynard Muldrake said:


> I got mine today! It was very cool. Should I post a picture now?
> 
> I don't know who sent it, there was just an address. I think I blew it because I sent mine through Etsy and asked the seller to include a note saying "Happy Halloween from Reynard M"! Whoops.


Yes, you should post pictures. There is a secret reaper II pics thread out there.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

did ya post pictures?


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Woohoooooooo - according to the USPS, SOMEONE got reaped yesterday!!!!*


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

REMINDER!!!!! The shipping deadline of Friday, Oct 22 is fast approaching. Please PM me with the tracking info when you ship your item. Also, Please PM me when you have been reaped. I'm trying to make sure everyone receives their goodies.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

justwhisper said:


> jw not been reaped yet....still waiting. Patiently. For now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me, too me, too !!!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

still-a-waiting......do do da do dum de do....okay time for my box already!....can't...control....excitement...ahhhhhhhhhh....


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm no longer waiting...  I had a big black box waiting for me when i got home. A ton of goodies... I will take pics and post. Thank you SR, so much cool stuff and I'm going to use it all.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

*Shipping deadline*

Reminder. SHIPPING DEADLINE IS TOMMORROW, FRIDAY, OCT 22. 

Please PM me when you ship to your reapee and when you receive your gift.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

My package is on its way to my reapee! WOOHOO!! I actually got it in the mail a day early. Of course, to do that I had to leave out a project and send one off almost finished, but hopefully they'll be happy with what I have sent. Now the nervous part begins...the chewing of nails....the tapping of toes....

HURRY UP POSTAL SERVICE!!!! I can't take it anymore and it only left my hands about an hour ago!! HAHAHA


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I think someone may need to check at the post office to see if something is there for them... Just a feeling that I have...


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

nhh said:


> I think someone may need to check at the post office to see if something is there for them... Just a feeling that I have...


Apparently that is whichever one of you lives out in the sticks and does not get stuff delivered to your house. So which one of you is that?


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I have sticks around me. Lots of them and some woods too, but my box does not yet have anything in it.  SO, Not me.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

no, no sticks out here. I live in suburbia.lol.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I have suburbia sticks 'n stuff and wild animals too. Weird huh?


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

hahaha well i guess i live in the sticks. our backyard is a wildlife preserve.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

That is awesome jack! Maybe you have a package waiting?


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hmm, my mail person tends to hide packages under the rug by the back door (WHY?????) but I haven't seen anything under there yet....


----------



## whimsicalmommy (Sep 23, 2010)

Someone should be getting a box in today. Don't be unsurprized if the packaging is poo.  I didn't have time to dress up the box and presents so I kinda just wrapped everything in brown paper, and sent it off.  sorry bout that, but I hope you like your stuff.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Please be me! Please be me!....*waits patiently by the door. Ready to fling it open at the drop of a hat......


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

SimplyJenn said:


> That is awesome jack! Maybe you have a package waiting?



Hope so....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, whimsical mommy, I do believe you reaped me!!at least i think it was you!
thank you to whom ever, very cool stuff, I got 3 potion bottles for my witches table, very cool, spider webs, a crow, a "spell" book that also is a storage container, for smaller "secret things", skelly hands, a terrarium (SP?) type of thing that has small solder figure trying to get out of the containment, very unique!! also candy, who hoo, can't go wrong with candy, I loved it all~~~~thank you thank you!! will post pics later~~!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

BTW, shipped mine too!! Monday or Tuesday!! be on the look out!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Status: delivered. Everyone go check their porch!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Okay victim... You will be getting a package on... well you will be getting a package from me and I hope you like it. I really really do. I just wish I could have added more to it. 

I do not have a delivery yet... not me.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

A lot of people, including myself, shipped today. UPS and the postal service should be very busy next week.


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

See you threaten to land a house on someone and all of a sudden you get action. I've been REAPED!!!!! It was delivered to my girlfriends house by mistake. It's only the 7th package this week. Good think she likes me. All I can say is the one thing I wanted more than anything was what was in the package!!! I am going to takes pics and post shortly. And to my Reaper, I know this was your first but you did a fabulous job. I feel so special!!! Thank you for all your effort!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, thank God Madammorrible finally got reaped. I was afraid she was going to cast some awful spell on all of us, or have the UPS guy run us over with the truck. And that whole house thing was really scaring me. Now I can sleep better at night. Mostly.


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> Well, thank God Madammorrible finally got reaped. I was afraid she was going to cast some awful spell on all of us, or have the UPS guy run us over with the truck. And that whole house thing was really scaring me. Now I can sleep better at night. Mostly.[/
> 
> Weather is a funny thing. It changes so quickly.


----------



## nmcnary17 (Aug 19, 2010)

Been reaper thank you reaper. Will post pictures soon. Thanks for my gifts.


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

bethene said:


> BTW, shipped mine too!! Monday or Tuesday!! be on the look out!


I've been reaped. Thank you so much for my gifts. I will post pics in the other thread this afternoon.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

A little ghost told me that there will be a package delivered Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

I have been REAPED!

Awesome decorated box and the items inside are a lot of fun, great stuff...thank you so much mysteriousness Reaper! I had a lot of fun getting this, and really cool gifts..thank you again and cheers!

Photos to be posted shortly over in the other thread...


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Holy cow! I've been reaped. You are sooo awesome reaper!!! Thank you so much! I'll post pics on the other thread as soon as I can. Man, you really did your research. I'm so excited and so are my furbabies! Thanks again!!!!


----------



## whimsicalmommy (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm getting to the point were I'm going to start prancing around the house chanting to the delivery gods.  I want to be reaped!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Someone should be getting a package today. The tracking shows that it is out for delivery in ____________. LOL

I wonder who it is for?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

printersdevil said:


> Someone should be getting a package today. The tracking shows that it is out for delivery in ____________. LOL
> 
> I wonder who it is for?????????????????????????????????????



That's cold yo....lol.....


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Houston, the Reaper has landed! Someone has a package. 

Just saying...


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Okay Jen, I am gonna guess I am getting a package from you as I think I am the only one left to be reaped. And yours should be delivered Tue or Wed. I will look for it. It has to be me. Please be me. Please please please. I wanna be reaped. Man, that sounds so dirty. LOL


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL yea it does JW. I have not gotten a package yet either. I just knew that when printersdevil said 'Just Saying' and 'Houston' and the package has landed that it just had to be mine. But no, I then read the post that said it was delivered today. :'( We shall see what happens. Uh, my package actually could be Wed or Thursday? I guess I will have to go check.  Don't wait up for me.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Still waiting for mine as well....Every time someone says that someone should expect something today, I check my porch and then do the walk of shame back to my corner and sulk some more......*tear....


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I have not received tracking info from 4 reapers. I'm hoping they shipped and just didn't PM me. I have notified their victims. I'm still trying to contact these people. Don't worry, you all will be reaped!!!! Even if I have to do it myself!!!!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL Jack... I am not laughing at your single tear, but at the same WOOHOO that comes along when some say that someone will be getting a package today and I am also looking to see. 

The other day, I left and passed up the UPS guy. I called my son and told him to go outside and sign for the package in case he comes to our house. He stayed on the phone with me as the UPS man approached. I listened as my son said that he watched the UPS guy get out of his truck and deliver a package to my neighbor. . . Sad thing is, I wondered if maybe he delivered it to the wrong address.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

AJ: You have helpers as far as that goes. Hopefully that will not happen like last time, but I know I will pitch in if it does. We need a checking it twice list to find out who is naughty... well you know the rest. Kinda like the A list and the S list.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I was so upset at myself because I got to the post office too late Friday on deadline day. I drove it to a little mail station on Saturday and sent it and the tracking number shows that it was delivered today. I feel much better!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow! You must have overnighted or sent it to a neighbor.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

ajbanz said:


> I have not received tracking info from 4 reapers. I'm hoping they shipped and just didn't PM me. I have notified their victims. I'm still trying to contact these people. Don't worry, you all will be reaped!!!! Even if I have to do it myself!!!!


Thanks!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh wow, again????

Simply Jenn, no I did not overnight. I had unwrapped things and used a priority flat rate box because I couldn't find a box. It went pretty much all the way across the country. I am not sure where the town is in that state or even how large it is. I am very close to Dallas and it seems that things do move quickly from here since we are so close to a major mail sorting area. I have paid for the quicker service in the past and found out that it is not needed.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

HINT: MY victim WILL get there package tomorrow and/or Thursday... I hope they like it. RIGHT now there is a package wating to be delivered on one of the coasts (kinda) sitting at a facility in ----------, --. Hmmm. Wonder who it's going to beeee?


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Hope it's the west coast!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Just heard that my package will be sent out tomorrow but won't get here until after the big day....kinda bummed to be honest but at least I know I'll be getting something and I'll be stoked next year when I pull out all the stuff.lol. In the mean time it's nice to see what everyone else got.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

GOOD NEWS!!!! I finally heard from one of the 4 reapers who had been missing in action. Life got busy for them so they are sending their package tomorrow for delivery after Halloween. One down, Three to go!!!!!!!


----------



## whimsicalmommy (Sep 23, 2010)

ahhhh! I want to know if it's for me!!! I've been driving my husband crazy with the halloween stuff, and even crazier asking if he saw any packages on the porch when he got home. lol.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

If they send priority mail it should be there in 2=3 days anywhere in the U.S. Priority mail also includes all flat rate boxes.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeah, after Halloween kinda sucks. Priority mail would get it there by Friday or Sat at the latest if they are in the US.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

That would be nice. I kinda want to get it after Halloween.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I mean don't want to get it after Halloween....lol. Oops...


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

MORE GOOD NEWS!!!! Heard from another reaper. They have sent a box to their victim. Down to two that I haven't heard from. 

The rescue reapers have been unleashed to try to get everyone something before the big day. Found out at the post office today that priority mail is NOT GUARANTEED in 2 to 3 days. The lady said they make an attempt to deliver in that time frame. So Hang in there everyone. You will get reaped.

For those of you who have been reaped. WE WANT PHOTOS!!!!!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

It is never guaranteed, but it is very close and usually, from my experience, on time. Hopefully, that will be the case with the latest ones going out.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I know this is the second Reaper group, but does anyone know if the final few in the first group finally got something"?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, the 2 who got nothing were rescue reaped, one received theirs one is in transit, the Liuoliviera problem is still on going, no one will return my PM's, liuolievera herself, I have asked about finding out where the package went on her end, and no answer, and she has been on line, not sure what to do yet, she might get a late rescue reaper, but ticks me off when i pm some one and don't get the time of day back, I was trying to solve the problem. and one persons is in transit , I received word it was shipped, but it hasn't arrived. both are in canada so not sure what to do there either, PM;s the reaper to see about a tracking number but nothing back yet,


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bethene, you have done a fantastic job with all this.. I am so sorry for all the extra work on you. I just wanted to hear what had happened. I am still available if you need me.

I had a scare on this one. I had the tracking number show it was delivered Monday afternoon and then Tuesday morning Halloween Princess posted that she was still waiting. I was so worried. I PMd her and ajbanz immediately and was ready to hound the post office. Fortunately she received it Tuesday. What I can't understand is why the USPS tracking number showed it delivered on Monday and gave the time!

Swapping is at your own risk and at some point the organizer should not have to keep worrying and trying to track things down. Thanks again Bethene and Ajbanz for organizing these Secret Reapers for us!


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

To my Secret Reaper,

Thank you. I can use almost everything in the package in some way for the haunt this year. The one piece that doesn't fit was quickly snatched up by a friend for their costume. How you managed to match my movie theater accessories I'll never know.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

For those of you who have been reaped, POST PICS!!!! For those of you who have not been reaped, EVERYONE should receive something before Halloween!!!!!


----------



## Autopsy (Sep 14, 2010)

..... all I have to say is...










































SOMEONE BETTA GO CHECK THEY PORCHES!!!!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Yep,,, Tracking info shows that EVERYONE should be checking their porches today and tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whimsicalmommy (Sep 23, 2010)

EEEHHHHHH!!!! I'm so excited now. I was getting all bummed thinking I wasn't going to get anything until after halloween. Thanks AJ for getting everything sorted out. your the best!


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

ajbanz said:


> Yep,,, Tracking info shows that EVERYONE should be checking their porches today and tomorrow!


Even me!?


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Yaaaayyyyy!!!!! I was thinking mine was gonna arrive after halloween too. I'm excited.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*I got Reaped today*. In fact I got double reaped. Thank you so very much secret reaper and rescue reaper. I am very embarrassed to have gotten 2 packages and I am not sure what to do. I don't feel right keeping them both. I asked Aleesa what I should do and will wait to hear from her. I am not posting pics until I hear from her. But rest assured* I LOVE EVERYTHING *I got in both boxes. More details later.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Pahlease! You should keep them both. If a rescue reaper is ever needed again, you can volunteer. I think it is awesome. Plus, you are such a nice person and deserve it (that's just cuz I liked your card)


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

My victim got theirs this week too. I am so glad.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

UPDATES!!!!!!!

Okay. This has been a WILD week. The shipping deadline had passed and after several PM's and an email, I had four reapers MIA and one that said they could not ship until after Halloween. Rescue Reapers were deployed so that everyone would have something before Halloween. To me, this is like Christmas and I didn't want anyone to feel like the unwanted child with no toys. 

After the Rescue Reapers had shipped their items, two of the MIA reapers resurfaced stating they had shipped also. SOOOOO, two of you are getting double reaped!!!!!!

I have two reapers that shipped on time with no tracking numbers. I have PM'd the victims and asked that they please notify me as soon as they get a box. 

I have checked the tracking numbers every day and have PM'd the victim if the item states it was delivered to confirm. Good thing I did because packages have been found under grills, picnic tables and by the back door. 

Someone who lives on the West Coast may be getting a package today. Confirmation number states it is riding around in the White and Blue truck.

One victim's package is sitting at UPS with an incorrect address. The victim has been notified so that they can contact UPS with the correct info and get their package.

After checking all the tracking numbers, it appears the everyone (don't know for sure about the two with no tracking numbers) will get their packages on Friday or Saturday. 

Happy Haunting
AJbanz


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Jenn, You did a great job. Spot on with everything. You are a gem. I am trying to post pics on the pic thread in about five min. It was certainly like Christmas at my house today. My daughter and I had a blast opening both boxes, very slowly and savoring each item. She was as stoked as I was. I can't wait to use it all. Thanks again to Jenn (my rescue reaper) and to CroglinVampire (my original reaper) for making my day and my Halloween a whole lot happier.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

AJ , I am trying to get in touch with you. Where u at girl? Also, the tracking number I got is incorrect. JW you are sweet, I am glad you liked it.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I got reaped today! Yay! Thank you Spookyone for everything! Love it!!!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

My goodness! I got reaped again! Thank you Aleesa!!! I love everything. You didn't have to do that. You are the best!  Thank you Thank you Thank you!!!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

We've got one package to be delivered tomorrow and then everyone should have been reaped!!!!!!!!! If you did not receive our package, please let me know as soon as possible. I PM'd everyone after their tracking numbers showed delivery. It worked out well since the postal service and ups did a good job of hiding some packages so they would not get swiped from someone's porch.

Everyone enjoy their Halloween.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

YEAAAAA! I got my package! Thank you so much digbugsgirl! I am so excited. I will post pics on the other thread. I am writing you late, cuz we had sr. night football game. I just got everything out and love it all. Know what is funny? It's the August newspaper from my county!!!!!! I will never know how you did that! Especially since your package was all the way from where you live! Cool Thank you so much.


----------



## beggars alley (May 4, 2008)

HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY!!! I got rescue reaped yesterday and just in time for Halloween. Love it. I will try and post some pics tonight. I just need to find the dang camera. There is a roll of crime scene tape, a skull that plays the Halloween theme song and a huge animated rat. 

Which happens to be my only phobia (mice and rats). EEEEWWWW!

Thank you, Thank you, Thank You!!!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

[well im back lol.... been busy with halloween partys ( got another one tonight) here and there and also trick or treating .... gotten my gift before the 23rd but it sat at the post office till the 25 such a tease lol THE box had really good tape on it too btw heheheh 
















































































THANKS SOOOOO MUCH REAPER muwhahahahhahahahaa


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

spookyone said:


> [well im back lol.... been busy with halloween partys ( got another one tonight) here and there and also trick or treating .... gotten my gift before the 23rd but it sat at the post office till the 25 such a tease lol THE box had really good tape on it too btw heheheh THANKS SOOOOO MUCH REAPER muwhahahahhahahahaa


Muwhahaha back at ya!


----------

